# Do you feel embarrassed to play videogames at your age?



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

I do. I usually even play video games on very low volume or mute because I don't want my parents to hear them. I try to hide my purchases from them too, I don't want them knowing I spent money on a game.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nah, I'll be old and wrinkly and still be playing games I reckon.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Well do you live alone? I think I'd be less embarrassed if I had my own place. Now, playing games just adds to the feeling of being an adult child.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Nope, I think it's because I'm content with where I am in my life though so I don't feel like I'm wasting time or something.


----------



## UniqueUserName (Aug 12, 2014)

I still occasionally game and I do kinda feel embarrassed... Mostly when people ask me what I like to do for fun. I dunno why though... Is it really childish? It's just a form of entertainment.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Nope


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Yep.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Ask scientist that question?


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Sometimes. Mostly when people see all my games/consoles I can't help but think they're wondering how much money I put into gaming.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Nah, they're very popular pastimes and can be social or challenging, too. Many are even aimed at or made exclusively for adults, as the content is either too mature or too difficult for children. It's good to do other things--reading books, getting exercise, etc--but there's nothing wrong with kicking back in the evenings.

I play FFXIV with a friend and his guild now in the evenings, but even on the weekends I still spend mornings and afternoons doing other stuff. They're good company in a hard life and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

I work a lot, so when I do get a chance to play, i never feel bad about it. I just need to take a break and games are good for that. 

Why is okay that people can watch movies or read books at any age, but not games?


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Not at all.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

IveGotToast said:


> I work a lot, so when I do get a chance to play, i never feel bad about it. I just need to take a break and games are good for that.
> 
> Why is okay that people can watch movies or read books at any age, but not games?


Bad stereotypes, maybe. Married people with kids and careers even play.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

Not gaming consoles, but one online game I play is mostly in the 10-20 age group and here I am a 33 yr old playing this game all the time. I just think...most 33yr olds are busy with life and family and friends and such...and here I am playing a ****ing kids game. :sigh I feel like I lost the game of life sometimes.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

nope. plenty of people play them and I love being apart of the nerd community that are passionate about nerd things lol. (con people are cool, at least)


----------



## lmao (Feb 20, 2012)

jsgt said:


> Not gaming consoles, but one online game I play is mostly in the 10-20 age group and here I am a 33 yr old playing this game all the time. I just think...most 33yr olds are busy with life and family and friends and such...and here I am playing a ****ing kids game. :sigh I feel like I lost the game of life sometimes.


What game is it? Most teens think it's cool when grown ups play games.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

jsgt said:


> Not gaming consoles, but one online game I play is mostly in the 10-20 age group and here I am a 33 yr old playing this game all the time. I just think...most 33yr olds are busy with life and family and friends and such...and here I am playing a ****ing kids game. :sigh I feel like I lost the game of life sometimes.


I'm 33 and play mainly multiplayer/co-op games. I've played with people younger than 18 as well as people in their 40s or older. There are quite a few of us who got into gaming in our teens and still game in our 30s and 40s.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

There's nothing to be embarrassed about. Video games are almost as socially acceptable and common as TV and movies now. The only reason I don't play them all the time is because I get very stressed out by competition and conflict and I'm too much of a weenie about losing over and over again so I give up instead of trying again.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Only around my parents when I'm visiting home. They used to view it as an unproductive waste of time better spent outside, they still do, but have been more lenient as of late presumably after knowing my condition. Still, old habits. I minimize my game window when I hear their footsteps approaching.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

gopherinferno said:


> There's nothing to be embarrassed about. Video games are almost as socially acceptable and common as TV and movies now. The only reason I don't play them all the time is because I get very stressed out by competition and conflict and I'm too much of a weenie about losing over and over again so I give up instead of trying again.


I literally just walk off things because I don't pay attention. It's pretty funny around no-pressure people.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

The average age of a gamer is about 30. Gaming is almost as mainstream and widespread as movies & TV shows these days, so you shouldn't feel embarrassed about it. How many people don't at least play some smartphone games? My main source of embarrassment with video games is that I don't play enough mainstream games, so I often don't have much to talk about with fellow gamers who own/play more mainstream games/consoles like the PS4. I've never played GTA 5, for example. It's partially due to $$$ restraints and a lack of willingness to try unfamiliar series' and genres though.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Two certain games I'd feel embarrassed if others knew I still played because I was harped on about being childish, kiddie, and weird for still liking them. But I don't play them anymore. Other than that I donot feel ashamed. Just the same, I'm naturally a stealth-aholic.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

No. I won't accept judgment from people who like to watch other people kick a ball around.


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Nope, don't feel embarrassed whatsoever about the matter. If people in their 30s and 40s still play video games, are well-adjusted folks, and still can be seen in a positive light in society's eyes, then what's a 20-something like me got to worry about?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Not one bit

I also wear clothing that makes it apparent I'm quite an avid video gamer (even to work, they haven't told me to stop yet..)

They all know me at work as the geek, I'll quite happily admit I was playing x game over the weekend if they ask too. 

My parents? they dont mind, my dad plays a lot himself and hes 62 so he cant really comment on me! 

I shall be gaming till I can't read the screen!


----------



## yume (Jul 4, 2015)

I used to. But now I know there are many who are over 20 years and play games so I stopped worrying about that.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Naw, on the contrary, I take pride in skill or accomplishments! (At least in the past lol not sure about now haven't really accomplished anything in quite some time haha) Hoist the banners high, let the horns sound in the deep! HAIL, HAIL, HAIL! What we're hailing or the banners we're waving is far beyond me lol, but I must say, it felt right in the moment! xD


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

lmao said:


> What game is it? Most teens think it's cool when grown ups play games.


It's a tank game called Tanki online. A few people I've talked to think it is cool(one guy in India thinks I'm rich :lol) because of my age, but man do I feel like I'm wasting away playing this instead of doing something productive. It's not what others think that bothers me...it's what I think of myself.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Nope. Like I care what some randoms think of me for gaming in my spare time when they probably spend theirs blobbing out on the couch watching trashy reality TV or some such.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I honestly wish I am more motivated to play video games now. I've been too lazy to even do that for the past few years.


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm 28 years old and I still play videos games. I don't know why anyone would feel embarrassed about playing them at an older age, especially since we're the generation that grew up with video games and were introduced to them at an early age.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

No. Even when I reach my 40's I'll still be gaming.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

No, not at all. Unless it's a game associated with foreveralone like virtual girlfriend of some sorts.


----------



## reenee20 (Jul 10, 2015)

I don't. And I'm 20. 😊 my boyfriend is 21 & he has me into video games lol.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't play much but I'm not embarrassed at all that I do.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Yes, I do. It's not because it's childish. I don't think it is. It's just that it's not a productive way to spend your time. I don't talk about it at work or to women I date. 

I had a coworker who was also a gamer. He asked me if I was a gamer very loudly in front of other coworker. I made it seem like it was something I used to do because I was embarrassed. lol 

But I am an on-again-off-again gamer.


----------



## hikkikobocchi (Feb 5, 2015)

I do. All but one person in my family shame me for it. Even when I'm in my own apartment with gamer friends I feel guilty.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

I forced myself to quit video gaming because I thought I was too old for it at only 16, but eh.. you guys...I'll have to reconsider..


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

I've met adults with normal lives who have consoles in their houses...


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

Nope, not at all. If someone has a problem with my interests that's their problem.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I think the only really immature thing is how over-prioritized it is to some people and how aggressive they are. Once people hit adulthood, it's kind of expected that they have some practical priorities in life.

Then again, many mid-20's and older people still don't know how to talk in their own relationships without asking the Internet for advice, or disagree respectfully. Women in their 20's and 30's still sometimes have so little to do and so little self-esteem independent of what they can get from power plays that malicious workplace gossip is their entertainment.

I'd be pretty impressed these days if the most immature thing about someone was playing video games. Being worried about being immature because of playing video games is like worrying about once having not thanked your waiter in a world of people who rape puppies. People are constantly doing much worse.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

No..I'm more embarrassed that I have a brand new PS4 and can't seem to get into playing it. I thought I would...but I'm having trouble staying focused on it. I should try and get back to it, though.

Hey moderators, ban me? No...wait...I'd rather deserve it...off to find porn to post.


----------



## Mikko (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't. But around my female cousins, yes. Because it looks like I'm a tomboy but I just like to play games


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

Nope. I do feel a bit awkward if someone is watching me play something, since I always **** everything up when I'm being watched ^_^"


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> No..I'm more embarrassed that I have a brand new PS4 and can't seem to get into playing it. I thought I would...but I'm having trouble staying focused on it. I should try and get back to it, though.
> 
> Hey moderators, ban me? No...wait...I'd rather deserve it...off to find porn to post.


The thought of playing videogames is always really fun, but then once I actually sit down to play I immediately start thinking "Yep...not for me." It's like I'm expecting to be able to relive the hours and hours I used to play mario kart or zelda, but it's apparently a flame that can't be re-lit in my case. But a lot of adults still enjoy it, some of my best friends are avid gamers.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i'll probably still be playing video games when i'm senile and pooping myself


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

Mikko said:


> I don't. But around my female cousins, yes. Because it looks like I'm a tomboy but I just like to play games


What's wrong with being a tomboy? I think that's attractive.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Lots of people play them regardless of age, race, sex, and religion.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

No. I only play sports games and those are for all ages really


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nope. That's one thing I don't feel embarrassed about. Videogames are just so main stream now that it's not weird or taboo for even middle age and older people to play them. Especially with the rise of casual games on smart phones and tablets etc.


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

why would you be embarassed. I would understand if you're still playing video games made for children but video games are for all ages. I'll still be grinding for levels on my pokemon and fire emblem when i'm old and wrinkly.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

I feel like the fact that I don't play them more is mostly due to depression and, hence, not a good sign.


----------



## JDW (Aug 22, 2010)

Come on guys.. It's perfectly normal for 30 plus guys to play games, we're living in 2015, the only reasons for people feeling this way is because of the older generations that have been judging gamers for about 15 years and guess what they're a dying breed, literately. Do what makes you happy


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

Only if you aren't bathing properly so instead you can go HAM in mmorpgs (like some of the twitch streamers I watch and it makes me cringe when I see them playing mmorpgs 8-12hrs per day wearing the same clothes for 3+ days) -_-. 

If you're taking care of your health and playing games for a few hours per day I dont think its a big deal. Its like watching TV for 3 hrs or games for 3hrs about the same entertainment value imo.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't care if my family knows.. I don't get along with them anyways. I never tell strangers though. I'm always afraid people will think I'm a loser.. or if they play themselves, they'll be elitist jerks. I mean I already know I'm a loser but why show it more than I have to.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm embarrassed for people my age who *don't* play video games, what is wrong with them?


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

No, but it is not so fun anymore.


----------



## Mortal Recoil (May 14, 2015)

I don't tell anyone IRL I play video games, other than people I know to be gamers. It's more socially acceptable to play games casually these days, true, but I still think that true game enthusiasts are seen as low-lives by a lot of people, and to me, it's embarrassing to be classed under that stereotype, especially when I do live up to it somewhat.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

In a way. The fact that it's even a topic for discussion is evidence that there's a general feeling that as you get older, you should be more "mature", which means putting away childish things like toys and games. I don't necessarily agree with that, but I understand the feeling.

I'm old, and I spend all my free time sitting at my computer watching Twitch and occasionally playing games myself. Most non-gamers consider me a loser with no life. They're not wrong. But it is what it is.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nothing to be embarrassed about. Just because I'm an adult man, doesn't mean I don't enjoy fiddling with my stick (Playstation).


----------



## Swagonite (Jun 24, 2014)

If i still played MMORPGs hardcore like I did when I was 16 (12-14hrs per day) then yes I would feel embarrassed. Haven't played then in a while and when I do play them I log in for about 1-2 hrs then log out because I cant commit the time anymore to be the top on server anymore. So instead I just log a few hours in hearthstone or watch twitch stream instead.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

when I was 16


----------

